# Power und Reste/HDD LED tauschbau be quiet Silent Base 800



## L0b012 (15. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute,

hab mal ne kleine bescheidene Frage:

Kann man denn beim Silent Base 800 problemlos die Power LED bzw die HDD LED tauschen?

Habe das Gehäuse in Silber/Schwarz gekauft, da sind die LEDs weiß.
Soweit kein Problem, da es aber ja bald das Windowkit gibt und meine ganze Hardware auf Schwarz/Rot beschränkt ist, würde ich wenn möglich die LEDs gerne in Rot sehen / haben.

Aus aktueller Bequemlichkeit, habe ich das Gehäuse jetzt auch noch nicht soweit außeinandergebaut um zu schauen.
Ich wollte vorher mal fragen, ob sich vielleicht schonmal jemand daran versucht hat oder be quiet selbst dazu was sagen kann 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## DOcean (15. Juni 2015)

mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit sind das einfach 3mm LEDs, passende Alternativen gibts bei jedem Elektronik Händler...


----------



## be quiet! Support (16. Juni 2015)

Moin Moin L0b012,

die LED's kannst Du recht simpel aus dem Gehäuse ausbauen.
Leider können wir den Power/Reset Taster nicht mit einer roten Beleuchtung anbieten.

Da wir aus haftungs- und versicherungstechnischen Gründen keine selbstständigen Umbauten unterstützen dürfen,
musst Du dich hier bitte an die Community wenden.

Aber der Tipp von DOcean könnte bereits recht hilfreich sein 

Gruß Andre


----------



## L0b012 (16. Juni 2015)

Andre ich danke für die Auskunft.

Werde mich dann mal dranwagen und mal schauen 

Dank auch an DOcean 


Gruß
Markus


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Juni 2015)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Da wir aus haftungs- und versicherungstechnischen Gründen keine selbstständigen Umbauten unterstützen dürfen, musst Du dich hier bitte an die Community wenden.



Immer diese bösen Lötkolben-Hacker


----------

